# Eclipse und vm arguments



## andkul (2. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche grade mit Eclipse ein Programm laufen zu lassen und will unter
Run Configuration einen vm parameter mitgeben. Aber egal was ich auch versuche,
es funktioniert einfach nicht...

Meine Project-Struktur sieht wie folgt aus:

MyProject -> src -> (default package) -> MyProg.java
MyProject -> agent.jar

das agent.jar wollte ich jetzt unter Run->Run Configurations -> VM arguments als
vm argument mitgeben und zwar so: -javaagent:agent.jar

ich hab auch schon ../agent.jar, ../../agent.jar uvm. versucht, funktioniert aber alles nicht.

Was mach ich da falsch???
Wäre über einen kleinen Tipp sehr dankbar


----------



## andkul (2. Okt 2009)

ok, hat sich erledigt.
ich muss einfach " verwenden, also
-javaagent:"agent.jar"

dann funktionierts


----------

